# You can't fix stupid



## derekleffew (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...see-haunted-house_us_5bbdf786e4b028e1fe43b6cd

*Man Stabbed At Haunted House After Knife Mistaken For Prop: Police*


----------



## Amiers (Oct 10, 2018)

Didn’t think it was that sharp....


----------



## SteveB (Oct 10, 2018)

Amiers said:


> Didn’t think it was that sharp....



Lot's of stupid to share in this case.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 10, 2018)

Here is the quote from the representative of the haunted house:
“We have robust safety and security protocols in place, including metal detectors and onsite medical and security staffs,” Nashville Nightmare said. “We are going over all of our safety protocols with all of our staff again, as the safety and security of all of our patrons is always our main concern. We have not been contacted by the police, but we will cooperate fully with any official investigation.”

So I guess that one performer didn't get the memo???? Oh, and were the onsite medical and security staff members present to assist after the event?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 10, 2018)

He won’t get this next memo either cause he’s on “leave”.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 10, 2018)

Here is a bit more info from a local newspaper
This seems to be the place where it happened:
https://nashvillenightmare.com/


----------

